# Wo bekomm ich für den JBOSS ne build.xml her?



## Phreaker (3. Mrz 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich hab nen kleines Problem und bin scheinbar einfach zu blöd.

Hab in der Schule und auf der Arbeit schon ein paar webanwendungen in java und jsp geschrieben.
Nun wollte ich an meinen Programmen zu Hause weiterarbeiten. 

* Doch ich bekomme den JBOSS nicht zum laufen bzw. kann ihn nicht nutzen weil ich keine Programme deployen kann*

Hab die Version jboss-4.0.4RC1 runtergeladen und entpackt. Lässt sich auch starten und ich sehe unter localhost:8080 den jboss.

Doch leider finde ich im netz kein Script (build.xml) mit dem ich ihm meine Projekt zusteuern kann.
Nutze eclipse 3.1.2

Ihr könnte mir doch sicher helfen.
Gibt es nen tutorial, am besten eins in Deutsch?


Gruß


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Mrz 2006)

hä?

deployen beim jboss

= 

einfach eine jar oder war oder ear datei in das server/deploy verzeichnis kopieren


----------



## byte (4. Mrz 2006)

Optional könntest Du auch Lomboz installieren, um direkt über Eclipse zu deployen.


----------

